# how do you remove outer tail light?



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

hey guys, 

Im putting in my LED tails today. Cant figure out how to remove the outer lights. I removed the 2 screws on the outside under the plastic caps. It wiggles but it wont come out. I dont see any screws or nuts on the inside.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Only those two screws are holding it in. There are two plastic posts that slide into grommets. You really have to manhandle the housing to get it off. You want to pull it straight back with some force. I think I used my fist and hit the light on the outside to get it to pop out. Take some night pics of the LEDs when you get them in if you can.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

after the 2 screws are out you just pull straight back real hard... the light has like two barbed fittings holding it in place

i personally use a thin towel and work it under the pointy side of the tail ... 
work it under there a good 3 or 4 inches i then use that as a handle for one hand, 
the other hand i place on the flat side of the tail by those screws and pull back HARD 

its not too bad once youv'e figured out how to do it good luck


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I got them out. I was a b *tch. Hardest part of the whole LED tail project was getting the tail lights out. Mine were in the hard. I rocked the car back & forth and pulled at the same time and they still wouldn't go. The trick for me was to take a flat head screwdriver and go into the grommet hole and gently pry right next to the top barb thing. It was even tough with that. Made a pop noise when she was done.

LED tails look amazing.


----------



## msa (May 29, 2011)

The thin towel trick worked great! I had it off in two minutes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Used a suction cup, some guys broke their tail lamp lens trying to pry it out. Added silicone grease to make it a tad bit easier the next time.

Did you notice the quarter panel was a little bit dirty behind that tail lamp? Cleaned my off and put a thick coat of wax under there.


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

The towel worked great.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

This entire video explains how to remove the tail light. However I've linked the area where it shows the guy pulling it out of the frame. This is the method I've used and it works great.
https://youtu.be/ZYmTHY--aZM?t=1m27s


----------

